# Hypothyroidism and Pregnancy



## mum2b (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi I am new to the forum. Basically, I have been Type 1 since I was 14 and am now 30 and trying to get pregnant. The problem is, I have hypothyroidism. Will this affect my baby as and when I do get pregnant? Should I be getting pregnant at all?!

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2015)

mum2b said:


> Hi I am new to the forum. Basically, I have been Type 1 since I was 14 and am now 30 and trying to get pregnant. The problem is, I have hypothyroidism. Will this affect my baby as and when I do get pregnant? Should I be getting pregnant at all?!
> 
> Thanks for all your advice.



Hi mum2b, welcome to the forum  I'm a bloke, so not well up on these things, but I believe a lot of places have pre-pregnacy clinics nowadays who will give you advice on all aspects of pregnancy when you are Type 1. I'm pretty sure that we have had members who have had lovely babies despite Type 1 and hypothyroidism, so I don't think either should be a barrier to your hopes 

JDRF have a pregnancy toolkit for UK women with type 1 diabetes, available here:

https://www.jdrf.org.uk/news/latest...ncy-toolkit-for-uk-women-with-type-1-diabetes

I'll move this to the Pregnancy section so it doesn't get lost in all the general messages


----------



## Redkite (Oct 12, 2015)

You need specialist care for both type 1 and hypothyroidism before conception and during pregnancy at extra antenatal checks (to make sure your thyroid treatment is optimal and your diabetes control as tight as possible).  Don't worry, lots of Mums have had healthy successful pregnancies with type 1 and thyroid issues .  Speak to your clinic team, as many hospitals run pre-conception clinics for type 1 ladies.


----------



## mum2b (Oct 12, 2015)

*preconception care*

thanks for your replies - v much appreciated!

Redkite - do you know what happens at the preconception clinic re hypothyroidism? I have had such problems getting my dose correct, I am dreading having to start all over again......


----------



## Redkite (Oct 12, 2015)

mum2b said:


> thanks for your replies - v much appreciated!
> 
> Redkite - do you know what happens at the preconception clinic re hypothyroidism? I have had such problems getting my dose correct, I am dreading having to start all over again......



It was different for me because I don't have diabetes (my son does), however I did have an underactive thyroid at the time I became pregnant (my pregnancy was unplanned - but welcome!).  I was referred to the endocrinologist to make sure my thyroxine dose was right, and I did have my T4 and TSH checked every so often through the pregnancy.  Insufficient circulating thyroxine can have a detrimental effect on the developing baby, so it's important to be monitored, but hypothyroidism is really common and there's nothing to worry about 

I would imagine your diabetes consultant would also look after you for thyroid issues, but not sure?


----------



## HappyHelen (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi. I am type 1 and have an underactive thyroid and am now mum to two healthy children! The main focus at my appointments was always my diabetes but they did check the thyroid regularly too. Im pretty sure my thyroxine dose went up during both pregnancies but reverted to normal shortly after the birth.  Hope that helps but ask again if there is anything else. X


----------

